

Instagram's suicide note - kmfrk
http://claytoncubitt.tumblr.com/post/38164739490

======
mrgreenfur
Just a matter of time until the fb-style "Joe likes FoxNews" rage starts.
Maybe it'll be a lot more hipster: "Azul likes GorillaNutz Gum". Actually, I
think I'd start using it if it was that good...

